# How to mineralize organic potting soil



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, Robin and welcome! You actually don't have to do this drying process that many times. Many people these days dry it once, maybe twice. Just monitor your water quality and plant heavy from the beginning and be prepared for water changes. Give the set-up some time to settle in before adding livestock and you will be good to go!

Bump: And do not bake it.


----------



## rljone00 (May 27, 2015)

*Thank you Hank!*

Thank you! I hope to be able to get one more wash/dry cycle out of it then. The weather has been really strange for Kentucky. Not good tomato-growing days at all.
My plan is to get a big plastic tub, put my wet soil in it and let all the sticks and debris come to the top and drain it off until the water is reasonably clear of twiggy stuff, and then change the heck out of the water once it goes into the aquarium. I've got iron coming from Dustin's Fishtanks, but it is arriving with the plants.

He recommends using oyster shell or dolomite (a handful) in addition to the little lumps of iron clay.


----------

